

Raid0: data corruption when using trim - acqq
http://www.spinics.net/lists/raid/msg49440.html

======
jacquesm
Samsung has been more than gracious in how they handled this. A good reminder
to point fingers only when the root cause of the problem has been established
beyond doubt.

~~~
acqq
And I find it unfair from Adam Surak and Algolia for not writing the new post
explaining that he/they actually wrongly accused Samsung for failing TRIM
support.

Even the edits of the initial blog post aren't clear enough that the last edit
of it links to the patch that is a solution and that the whole problem isn't
what it was initially presented to be.

Because bad news travel faster, I'm sure more people still believe that these
Samsung SSDs have something inherently bad, when it was actually the Linux
driver problem.

~~~
jacquesm
Agreed. Essentially what happened here is that Samsung got enlisted to solve a
linux problem that they had no hand in creating because of the bad press. An
apology would be nice.

------
acqq
It seems wasn't problem with Samsung's SSDs after all.

The post where the story started:

[https://blog.algolia.com/when-solid-state-drives-are-not-
tha...](https://blog.algolia.com/when-solid-state-drives-are-not-that-solid/)

